# Meet Spudgy



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Spudgy is a PEW 







He is my newest addition to the mischief and has been settling in nicely.

His story:
Spudgy was found by a kind man walking home from work. immediately he saw he was domestic, as spudgy came to say hi. The man picked him up and brought him home with him. The next day, he put an ad up on gumtree (australian/uk craigslist) saying "Found rat" thinking maybe he had escaped and got outside. No one responded. the man kept him in his room with no cage. trying his best to feed him. you see, he wasn't exactly in a great state. work was tough and he was living in someones garage. though he chewed no wires, no shoes (except for spudgys shoe he gave him) nothing. he was just happy to have his little wood blocks and guitar picks. he then put another ad up for "free rat" he explained his story and i decided to take him in. as soon as i held him, i knew he was a kind soul. he cuddled so much. that day i took him home and examined him for any injuries or diseases. he had been attacked by something as he had a scratch near his eye and had lost part of his tail. i took him to the vet to see if he was carrying anything on him and the vet said he was fine. the injuries were healing by themselves. someone had either lost him or dumped him in the street as he's clearly not a wild. him and basil are best friends and i think he's got a great life right now. when he met my mischief, he turned into a different rat, they played for hours and i knew i couldn't separate them. I'm glad i got him. god only knows where he would of ended up


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Such a sweet story! I am glad you decided to get him and give him such a good home.


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Spudgy has done well for himself by the sounds of it - out of adversity and all that. he's a lovely looking little guy. I'm glad you have found him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

aw what a lovely story, it's horrible to find rats might've been abandoned. At least now he has you though.
he's a gorgeous rat.


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

What a cutie! So glad you picked him up <3 I'm sure he's going to have such a good time now.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad you stepped In, proper thing


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Yay Spudgy!!!!!!!

Anything rat makes me tear up. This def did!!! Rats are friggin awesome and this just proves it!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks to all of you. He's so snuggly and kind I don't know why anyone would abandon him. He's been through a lot though is still so happy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Awww he is adorable !!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Aw sweet Spudgy. I love the cute name and such a cute rattie!  <3


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. Thought you might want to know but spudgy has porphrin? ( the red stuff ) around his nose and and been sneezing a lot lately. I booked him in for an appointment at the vet and he's going this evening. Also I have ants going into their cage and I don't know how to get them out!! Arghhh. Well spudgy should be fine as he's still himself and still cute as ever. But I tried honey last night on toast and it seems to have helped basil (he has sneezing issues but not as bad. He has no red stuff and if I see red stuff that's when I know for sure he's sick) and he's kind of just lying there. I can only hear spudgy sneezing a lot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like he has a URI and you should tell your vet that Basil sounds like he's starting to get one too. See if you can get meds for the both of them, URI's are not fun. If you've already taken him to the vet ring him/her back and ask them if they can give you the same meds Spudgy has. If it's a no from the doc then I'll give you some info on other easily obtainable medications that'll knock the URI out. Good luck!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome! So cute 

And I know the pain of losing one of your babies to your mischeif lol. I recently adopted a 3rd rat as a baby and introduced her to my bonded pair. She used to be such a mamas girl. Now that she bonded with my older girls she doesn't need me anymore 

But it's good he found such a nice home with welcoming rattie friends. I'm sure he appreciates it


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

I took him to the vet and he had namonia. I'm giving the meds to the both of them as I asked if it was ok. She said it was fine and yeah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

tpab23 said:


> I took him to the vet and he had namonia. I'm giving the meds to the both of them as I asked if it was ok. She said it was fine and yeah
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooh pneumonia isn't good at all. I hope your babies come out on top of it! Keep them both hydrated and be sure they eat normally. If they don't then try to entice them with foods they normally wouldn't have like baby food, beef liver fried in olive oil, fruits that are high in water. Remember though that males can't have citrus, it causes liver problems.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Ooh pneumonia isn't good at all. I hope your babies come out on top of it! Keep them both hydrated and be sure they eat normally. If they don't then try to entice them with foods they normally wouldn't have like baby food, beef liver fried in olive oil, fruits that are high in water. Remember though that males can't have citrus, it causes liver problems.


 thanks  the vet suggested separating him as he is worse than basil. so i just set up my old bird cage for him. its small but tall and its only temporary until he gets better. i bought him a wooden bridge thing but i don't think he's noticed it yet, he just keeps going into my old shoe box. i gave the cage a big deep clean first and i think i might have to do it to basils as it stinks so much! but he's doing okay, he seems a bit sad coz he lost his cuddle buddy, but hopefully he'll get better soon 








sorry about the mess, i was in the middle of cleaning my room. he's in the corner messing up his shoebox


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I love the bridge! I'm hoping I can get a new cage in several months and be able to finally get one like that! I don't quite understand why they had you separate them, are they on the same medication? Did they tell you why to separate them?


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just in case it was contagious and basil isn't as bad as spudgy. So if basil gets better quicker I don't want spudgy to give it to him again. It's just to make sure they both get better quickly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah, ok that makes sense! I hope they both get better fast!


----------

